# Cedar log on home and 8.3 acres $79900!



## naturalone (Sep 5, 2012)

Great NC homestead property. You can see the info and photos at Situated on 8.3 Acres North Carolina Land For Sale at http://www.LandIncorporated.com -


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I have friends that live in Reidsville, right below this property.
The area is pretty & nice...


----------

